# Best Textbook on Pre-Algebra



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 8, 2006)

My wife is thinking about studying on her own through Math. She wants to find the best Pre-Algebra textbook.

With so many probably in tune with homeschooling texts, can anyone recommend math books in this regard?


----------



## matt01 (Jan 8, 2006)

I thought of doing something similar to that, in an attempt to make up for the laziness of my youth. When I was looking, I found Saxon Math to be interesting in style and what was offered.

They even have a little test on the site, where you can see what level you fit in.

"*Middle School*"
Saxon Math 8/7 with Pre-Algebra
Algebra 1/2
Algebra1

"*High School*"
Algebra1
Algebra 2
Advanced Mathematics
Calculus
Physics


----------



## Richard King (Jan 8, 2006)

yes, I would recommend Mr. Saxon as well. I visited with him once long ago in Norman Oklahoma and found him to have an unbelievable passion for taking the mystery out of algebra.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks all!


----------



## tdowns (Jan 9, 2006)

*Hit the teacher store.*

I was a miserable Math student, and now I teach Middle School Math and Algebra, these are the grades that Algebra is introduced. I pretty much had to teach myself since I barely made it through College Algebra, and what I discovered, was my basic skills were low, so in College, Algebra was miserable. Usually the 7th grade Math books have enough review of the basics as well as introducing Algebra to get one started, if very confident the basics are mastered, then most 8th grade books are now Pre-Algebra.


----------

